#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  como mandar um link

## Dominum

Olá, Humanos!

Desculpe a ignorância, mas como eu envio um link na resposta/pergunta que eu fizer no forum.
Tô pagando o maior mico, mandando "<a href=...." hehehe

Obrigado!

----------


## PiTsA

quando vc clica em responder, ou novo tópico,
abaixo da onde vc digita sua menssagem, tem um conjunto de figuras(links),
elas ficam em cimas dos smiles(essas carinhas)....
a primeira figura é onde vc clica e tem a opção de criar link...


underlinux

----------

